# 40 incher- " VU LC40V86P-LCDTV" GOOD ENOUGH?



## amruth kiran (Aug 11, 2012)

HEY GUYS!
recently saw this tv up for sale, a company called "VU"...
my queries include- is the selected tv of a good value?, i mean of the brand..
and also any other alternative of the same size within 32k?
thanks!
VU LC40V86P 40" LCD TV
here's the link..............


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 11, 2012)

VU LCDs are crap.
You won't get a good 40" LCD/LED in the budget that you have mentioned.
But I can suggest you one thing which you will surely like and is somewhere around your budget too.
Have a look at Samsung 43E 470, it is a plasma and will cost you around 34k.And that is the best option for you in low budget.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: 40 incher- &quot; VU LC40V86P-LCDTV&quot; GOOD ENOUGH?*

^^the price and size is quite good, except for he resolution. very less. maybe a 32 incher from sony is better.

what about this..?... 
*www.flipkart.com/panasonic-th-p42x30d/p/itmd29nnzte5hug4


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

The latest sony LED models are good but are very costly, costs above 40k, the good ones are around 45k.
Better opt for Samsung if you want a good 32" LED.
BTW that Panasonic one looks good on papers but I haven't checked it out, you better check it out in a showroom near you.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 12, 2012)

okay ^^ i will.
also to correct you guys, i really dont care if itsLED,LCD or plasma.
i just want a good HD tv will good resolution.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^^
In that case LEDs are the best. But are costly too


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 15, 2012)

whats the max resolution of a LCD tv? of 42 inches??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2012)

there is no max resolution.all lcd's have a native resolution & running them on any other resolution will result in bad picture quality.as for your answer i haven't seen any lcd of screen size above 32" having any other resolution besides 1080p.some 32" models comes with 1366*768(so called 720p)resolution.


----------



## Minion (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: 40 incher- &quot; VU LC40V86P-LCDTV&quot; GOOD ENOUGH?*



amruth kiran said:


> ^^the price and size is quite good, except for he resolution. very less. maybe a 32 incher from sony is better.
> 
> what about this..?...
> Panasonic TH-P42X30D | Television | Flipkart.com




For 40 inch and more invest in plasma they are cheaper than led and provide good color quality.


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: 40 incher- &quot; VU LC40V86P-LCDTV&quot; GOOD ENOUGH?*



Minion said:


> For 40 inch and more invest in plasma they are cheaper than led and provide good color quality.


whats the latest price of Samsung 43E470 ?
where is it available for 34k ? pls share more details... also is there any festival offer for this tv ? 
how do i order it online if it is not available in my city ? i am from bangalore...
pls help me...anant


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^^
I won't recommend you to buy that particular model, once I was also attracted towards it just due to size but later on I realized that the picture quality is not good and it is not worth to spend money in that, rather I would suggest you to buy Samsung 40EH5000 Full HD LED TV which can be bough for 48k very easily or may less also.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: 40 incher- &quot; VU LC40V86P-LCDTV&quot; GOOD ENOUGH?*



manuvaidya said:


> whats the latest price of Samsung 43E470 ?
> where is it available for 34k ? pls share more details... also is there any festival offer for this tv ?
> how do i order it online if it is not available in my city ? i am from bangalore...
> pls help me...anant



Get this 
Panasonic VIERA 42 Inches HD Plasma TH-P42X30D Television
Link
Panasonic VIERA 42 Inches HD Plasma TH-P42X30D Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------

